# Sony VAIO CARE



## Bluedog171 (Apr 30, 2018)

Good day people,I have unistalled the 'VAIO CARE', program in error.My vaio model is a VAIO desktop VPCJ12LOE.
I have tried to find downloads for this model to no avail.Is there any pc genies outthere who might know.Any answer would be great,as the care side is seemimgly go hand in hand with the vaio.
I have even tried to get anwers in the SONY forum,but no replies.Thanks,Colin.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Wasn't able to find this version, can you download a generic version and see if it gets installed ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Are you sure you deleted it? Mine is gone also (Different VAIO version). Any chance the last Windows Update removed it?

EDIT: You can download it here: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/p/vaio-care/9wzdncrfj2dh?ocid=9wzdncrfj2dh_ORSEARCH_Bing&rtc=1


----------

